# Help with Medication for dog reactivity



## KateandCleo (Mar 5, 2012)

I have an 18 month old GSD X who we rescued at 7 months. Since day 1 she has been extremely dog reactive on a lead. Having tried 3 different dog behaviourists, the first two I don't think had really dealt with the problem before, our trainer has recommended trying her on some calming medication.

We have been BAT training with Cleo for 7 months now and have seen some progress however she is still struggling to keep calm at the beginning of each session. It is only after practicing BAT for a good 10-20 mins that she calms down. Obviously this isn't great when we are walking her! Our trainer thinks that medication might help Cleo stay calmer at the beginning of our sessions and hopefully on walks so we can keep practicing BAT and progress with training.

We are off to the vets tomorrow to see what they say. I have been told by the trainer that Clonidine or beta blockers may help. I just wanted to see if anyone had used meds along with training for this sort of problem and how they got on?

I want to make clear we have tried just about everything else and I would not be resorting to medication unless I had to. 

Any info or advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

KateandCleo said:


> I have an 18 month old GSD X who we rescued at 7 months. Since day 1 she has been extremely dog reactive on a lead. Having tried 3 different dog behaviourists, the first two I don't think had really dealt with the problem before, our trainer has recommended trying her on some calming medication.
> 
> We have been BAT training with Cleo for 7 months now and have seen some progress however she is still struggling to keep calm at the beginning of each session. It is only after practicing BAT for a good 10-20 mins that she calms down. Obviously this isn't great when we are walking her! Our trainer thinks that medication might help Cleo stay calmer at the beginning of our sessions and hopefully on walks so we can keep practicing BAT and progress with training.
> 
> ...


I am not sure who is training you in how to implement BAT as there, to date, no certified BATI in the UK, this will be remedied next year when Grisha will be holding an Instructor's course.

As for using medication this should be on the advice of a veterinary behaviourist who can prescribe the appropriate psychopharmalogical.

Has your dog actually been seen by a clinical behaviourist or a veterinary behaviourist?


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

I think some dogs are just very reactive. Time and age can help but if you have seen such little progress with your best efforts then perhaps just accept it?

The biggest change to my pack's behaviour came from me accepting their limitations and not constantly trying to change them.

I designed this website

Dogs In Need Of Space

It's not really aimed at reactive dogs but it might offer some kind of support


----------



## GermanShepardOwner (Aug 20, 2012)

Some dogs you have to just work with them and what you have. I dont feel medication is the best option, especially with a dog that is still so young. My GSD'S are fairly reactive but it takes alot of training and work and also you need to work with what you have and adjust things. 
Also BAT training is a very good method to use. 
I would contact a different trainer and behaviourist.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

I have an extremely reactive Lab (he was also a rescue) so I really do empathise.

What is your GSD actually doing at the start of the session - do you mean lunges and barks and growls at other dogs...?

I've had my Lab for two years and it's really only in the past few months that I've seen real progress. Even so, he's still worse right at the start of every on-lead walk.

I'm not against using medication but I just wonder if getting a second opinion from another trainer/behaviourist might be an idea....?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

KateandCleo said:


> I have an 18 month old GSD X who we rescued at 7 months. Since day 1 she has been extremely dog reactive on a lead. Having tried 3 different dog behaviourists, the first two I don't think had really dealt with the problem before, our trainer has recommended trying her on some calming medication.
> 
> We have been BAT training with Cleo for 7 months now and have seen some progress however she is still struggling to keep calm at the beginning of each session. It is only after practicing BAT for a good 10-20 mins that she calms down. Obviously this isn't great when we are walking her! Our trainer thinks that medication might help Cleo stay calmer at the beginning of our sessions and hopefully on walks so we can keep practicing BAT and progress with training.
> 
> ...


Personally I would try and hold fire before bringing out the heavy duty pharmacueticals. There has been a trial on Clonidine but that was only on 22 dogs with various types of fear based behaviour problems, although on the surface it seemed to help, 22 is not that many and the Trial concluded that further studies are needed to evaluate the efficiency and safety of Clonidine in dogs. Unless this has been carried out now of course.
Elsevier
I certainly would be doing more research on both clonidine and beta blockers on dogs before I started poking them down a dog I owned.

You could certainly try some natural calmatives first that you would be more assured that they would cause health problems or side effects.

Zylkène - For life&#39;s ups and downs

Scullcap & Valerian Tablets for Dogs and Cats - Dorwest

http://www.nutri-science.net/pets/pdfs/KalmAid DL.pdf

Other suggestions on here to from the natural Medicines centre
http://www.naturalmedicinecentre.co.uk/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=20&Itemid=31


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Personally I would try and hold fire before bringing out the heavy duty pharmacueticals. There has been a trial on Clonidine but that was only on 22 dogs with various types of fear based behaviour problems, although on the surface it seemed to help, 22 is not that many and the Trial concluded that further studies are needed to evaluate the efficiency and safety of Clonidine in dogs. Unless this has been carried out now of course.
> Elsevier
> I certainly would be doing more research on both clonidine and beta blockers on dogs before I started poking them down a dog I owned.
> 
> ...


This post is a demonstration of exactly WHY psychopharmalogical solutions may ONLY be made by a veterinary behaviourist and not any old Tom, Dick or Harry on a forum or trainer.

The Codes of Practice exist for a very valid reason.

As does the Veterinary Surgeon's Act 1966.

Any drug/herb etc that did *not *have side effects would be useless as if none existed there would be no therapeutic effects either.

So, OP, as I said originally take the advice of those who are qualified to give it.

For example there are contraindications for the use of valerian.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

smokeybear said:


> This post is a demonstration of exactly WHY psychopharmalogical solutions may ONLY be made by a veterinary behaviourist and not any old Tom, Dick or Harry on a forum or trainer.
> 
> The Codes of Practice exist for a very valid reason.
> 
> ...


If everything has a side effect to be effective then how comes zylkene doesnt then.

Zylkène has not been associated with any side effects, including sedation or memory loss and is suitable for many pets.

Zylkène is manufactured to human pharmaceutical standards (GMP) and is available in three sizes  the different sized capsules are also colour coded. 
What is Zylkène ~ Zylkène - For life&#39;s ups and downs
Many people have fround that effective.

Kalmaid is only a neutracuetical containing L-Trytophan animo acid used in the production of serotonin which has a calming effect, it also contains Theanine just another amino acid that has a calming effect and B12 that a difficiency in can cause nervousness. Nothing in there that should cause side effects as far as I can see and people have had good results, its even been reccomended by Richard Allport whos both a conventional vet and practices in natural medicine.

Scullcap and valerian can actually also be used as an adjunct for epilepsy as well as the prescribed epilepsy drugs and has again been reccomended for anxiety and nervousness and phobia, is a licenced herbal medicine and doesnt cause drowsiness or impair normal behaviour, and it was actually a nerologist specialist who suggested trying it for a dog with mine who was having seizures.

Also why does none of these need a prescription unlike beta blockers and the
Clonidine then.


----------

